# skis for neophytes update - the verdict is in



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

..


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

I like your magnifying glass addition. That and a small LED light would be perfect.

Now all I need is Spring so I can get back in the shop (If it's too cold for fluorescent lights, it's too cold for me!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI allthunbs

I like it ... I also like the magnifying glass, that should be tricky 

All the routers I use have light built into the router but when I need more light to see by I put on my 12 LED head lamp, it just slips on my head and what ever I'm looking at it putts the bright light right on it job... it only cost 6.00 and worth a ever dime I paid for it....I keep one in the truck and the car just in case I need to change a flat tire or what ever..It will also flash so I don't get nailed on the highway by some drunk driver...if I'm out side of the truck/car... 


======


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI allthunbs
> 
> I like it ... I also like the magnifying glass, that should be tricky
> 
> ...


You're right, that magnifying glass will be some trick to use. However, I'm caught, I've tried reading glasses and I have to get my ugly mug in the direct line of fire to get close enough to see what I'm doing. Now, my wife married no raving beauty but she doesn't want things to get worse.

I've tried a headlamp. Again, it requires me to get my face directly in the line of fire and it doesn't work that well for me. I find a need a lot of light. I'm thinking of a bar on the other side of the ski with a clip on lamp.

thanks for the input Bob.

Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BobSch said:


> Now all I need is Spring so I can get back in the shop (If it's too cold for fluorescent lights, it's too cold for me!)


I'm using 90W spotlights sitting in track lights. You can get them at a commercial supplier. Those lights throw off some warmth, especially if you're directly in front of them. Warm boots help too. I've got some -70C ones - toasty tootsies here 

BTW, those new kind of gloves they've got out now for electricians, mechanics etc are really good too.

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allthunbs

Well as you know the older you/we get the more light you need I know I do,,,winter is coming so maybe a spot light or two on both sides of your the work bench, that should do the trick in both way it will let you see and keep you warm at the same time  LOL

The power company loves me I have more lights than most...a spot light here and there when I need the extra light to see by..that made recall I need to replace a flor.light fixture or two...I now have 3 that have gone dead..  (transformers ) 

========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just got one of these today. 

I am setting it up tonight I will post on how well it works. if good I may get one for many if my tools.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21264

I couldn't live without my Reznor gas heater wither, the best investment I ever made. They make them for propane to and there is no flame or any worries about a chemical making an explosion. It's direct vent and simple to install too.

https://www.rezspec.com/catalog-udas.html


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> I just got one of these today.
> 
> I am setting it up tonight I will post on how well it works. if good I may get one for many if my tools.
> 
> ...


That LED Work Light looks to be quite the ticket. Definately I want to know how it works. Especially with the vibrations of a running tool. Make a knife cut in a scrap of wood and try to see it from all directions in the magnifying glass. The nearest Rockler to me is a border crossing away. Hmmmm, how to convince "the Boss" to take a trip across the border.

The gas heater, though, ain't gonna work. The garage is uninsulated with an open loft and no way of closing it without spending a fortune.

Thanks for the heads up on the light.

Allthunbs


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have tried so many different lights, the type that attaches to a tool.

The magnets never worked well enough to hold, there was not enough lite in the correct place or the light was not evenly displaced. I could just never adjust the light perfectly or they would fall out of place when using the tool.

This magnifying light in the link below light from Rockler I just received a few hours ago. I tested it on my scroll saw, band saw and disc sander and it is the best light I have ever used. 

1) It does not move, the Magnet is strong, but just in case a screw type bracket is included.

2) The magnifier works great and the led lighting is spread out beautifully. Battery powered, but again just in case a wall cord is included. The magnification is almost to much on my higher tools. I can see why they offer the spot light only option, it was hard for my eyes to adjust until I put on my prescription glasses at certain heights. Or maybe I just was not use to it. When cutting letters it will be a breeze now and nor more squinting!

3) Once adjusted it stays in place. It moves in almost any position you could need and stays in that position. I will see if it stays this way over time. This will be the biggest issue to watch closely. If it stays its a winner.

4) The price is steep about 65.00. Most of these type lights cost 15.00 to 25.00, but this one does have both magnification and light. If this could be sold for 30.00 it would be a huge item.

5) It is so simple to move from tool to tool I just do not think I need a second one. You can also add a spot light in lieu of the magnifier light for a 9.99 option.

I will post in a month to see if it stays this good over time. Time will tell, but out of the box I am totally impressed the hour I have used it.

Rockler LED lamp and magnifier.


With no insulation the heater would never turn off, and the gas would cost you a fortune. I will count my self lucky that I can work through the winter and have a toasty insulated space.


SHOULD I PUT THIS IN ANOTHER THREAD?

*UPDATE
After using the light for 8 hours I have determined it could be a little brighter. It puts out the light of about a 35 to 40 watt bulb, but it is a white light. The batteries started to fade at about 4 hours continuous use. Still, the best light I have and I am getting used to the magnifier.*


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

allthunbs,

I am curious where you get those rods? I'm building an edge guide and am trying to find stainless rods. I've also so far not had any luck learning what the diameter of the DW625 (which I bought used) edge guide rods is. I measured .40 inches which is awfully close to 13/32"

Thanks.

o9watts


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums o9watts.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

o9watts said:


> allthunbs,
> I am curious where you get those rods? I'm building an edge guide and am trying to find stainless rods. I've also so far not had any luck learning what the diameter of the DW625 (which I bought used) edge guide rods is. I measured .40 inches which is awfully close to 13/32"


Hi o9watts:

A place called metalsupermarkets.com is where I got the drill rod. However, check around all of the metals suppliers in your area. Word of warning, the cost of stainless is going to floor you. You may have to shop around depending on the size of rod you're looking for. I would suggest 3/8" rod and steel drill rod may be adequate.

I hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi o9watts

3/8" rod will work just find ,,,you can find it at ACE hardware/HD/Lowes, not in stainless but in steel but if you want to get some stainless go to 
http://www.mcmaster.com/

and order what you want.. 

3/8" = .375 you want to just slip in easy and the lock down screws will hold it just fine..
But if you want a neat edge guide just order the PC one, you may need to drill and tap a new set of holes in the guide so it lines up just right for your DeWalt but that's not a big deal.

It comes with the 3/8" pins (rods) ( also 1/4" ones) 
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1232465684&sr=1-1

=====

========


----------

